

Ask HN: Any Mexican hackers out there? - mvrod

Hi there, I am starting my startup in Mexico so I was wondering if there are any Mexican hackers out there?
Thanks!
======
trickjarrett
I'm not in Mexico, but it's good to see tech startups in countries other than
the US and Europe. Best of luck!

------
rodrigo
Check <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=74054>

Mexican living in Ciudad de Mexico, Im not a practicing hacker though, just
very interested in ideas and programming, throw me a line losdosplebitos at
gmail.

------
xiaoma
How about the Gnome guy?

